# Holga: Series Cancelled



## cgw (Nov 25, 2015)

According to Freestyle, that's it:

https://vr2.verticalresponse.com/em...NzU5MjE5NzQ5MTIyMA==/fEh9Fts9U_TGAAJQGj5K5A==


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 25, 2015)

Hadn't seen that. Seems like the selection has been dwindling and going on sale before this so I wonder if it was heading in this direction. Good thing I already got me a glow in the dark one! lol might need one in another color (jk). Then again, for 30 bucks...


----------



## timor (Nov 25, 2015)

No worries, second hand market will go for years. And there is still enough Brownies. Hawkeye takes 120 spool with film. Only take up spool has to be 620.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 25, 2015)

I have a few, I have always liked them. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## limr (Nov 25, 2015)

My Holga recently broke - well, it was probably still functional, but the little plastic bit that holds the spool broke and a new one is so cheap, I figured I'd just get a new one. Then I heard this news last night and immediately ordered a replacement one for me and one for Buzz. I'm kind of thinking of getting a few more variations, just for the hell of it. 




Paramount 1 resized by limrodrigues, on Flickr




rs House and lawn by limrodrigues, on Flickr




rs Jumping horse by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Nov 25, 2015)

VERY nice Holga images, Lenny! Wow! Looks like you got one where the lens was in there all centered right and stuff! Charlie Daniels Banmmd and Robert Crazy on the same stage...oh, wow...that goes back a ways. I bought a brand-new Holga in a blue paperboard box in 2001 or 2002...never did get around to shooting it....still have it floating around here somehwere in the laundry closet. Hard to believe that the follow-up to the earlier Diana is now officially discontinued. I wonder what rollfilm toy camera will fill the void...surely there will arise a successor!


----------



## limr (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks, Derrel! 

Holgas can produce really beautiful, dreamy images, which is a kind of photography I am really drawn to. The trick is learning how to see if something is or isn't a good "Holga shot," and pairing it with the right film. Until that is figured out, things can go horribly wrong


----------



## Dave442 (Nov 25, 2015)

My very first camera was a Diana or some clone and B&W rollfilm. Being around 5 at the time I didn't think of it as a toy camera. I used that all the way until my "upgrade" to the Instamatic with cartridge film and flash cubes.
Now I'm starting to think I need a rollfilm camera again, but it's probably not a good idea. I was just at a local photo studio today and they were one of the few places to still have a small section of the wall with film, today there was no film - replaced by memory cards, batteries and such.


----------



## timor (Nov 26, 2015)

Dave442 said:


> Now I'm starting to think I need a rollfilm camera again, but it's probably not a good idea. I was just at a local photo studio today and they were one of the few places to still have a small section of the wall with film, today there was no film - replaced by memory cards, batteries and such.


That should be not a big problem, there is a plenty of film around. I just acquired 500 feet of Ilford Pan 400 for small cash. True, it is 4 years out of date, but it is not fogging or anything. And let say I got it out of the blue, by clicking wrong link on some website. LOL. There is still 15 rolls more for sale. (Bulk rolls, 30 bucks each. Canadians.) But then it's true, one needs more, than just camera to shoot film nowadays. Own bulkloading, own developing. Possibly own scanning or even own wet printing. Well, it is much longer journey, than that of digital, and much different to. I hear over and over again: it is the image, what counts. I started to question motives of people saying that. Be it film or digital, any other art, sport or anything else people do beside earning living, what counts is satisfaction from accomplishment.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 7, 2015)

Looks like they are going digital. 
Holga Digital - Restyle the Retro Vintage Into New Condition


----------



## timor (Dec 7, 2015)

Sensor will be the size of 120 negative ?


----------



## limr (Dec 7, 2015)

jcdeboever said:


> Looks like they are going digital.
> Holga Digital - Restyle the Retro Vintage Into New Condition


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 7, 2015)

Wait a minute, what? who's doing this?? Read the part about the email scam - maybe it's just a language difference but it makes no sense. None of the text does.

If they had money to hire a PR firm (although apparently from their comments, a less than reputable one) then why do they need the Kickstarter...?? Why not spend the money toward getting this off the ground instead of paying someone to promote it??

I wonder if they have ownership of the Holga name and camera designs?

Oh, now I see this was supposed have been done by October... no wonder somebody was saying they'd wanted it for a Christmas present.


----------



## timor (Dec 7, 2015)

This all seems funny ( phony ? ). Nevertheless we are loosing the last romance of film photography. And computers, no matter how they shaped, are not romantic. I start to hate, when someone says: "is only image, what counts." Really ?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 7, 2015)

Funny, phony, something like that. Did some more looking and found it... It is in Hong Kong, seems to be a legit company. And apparently they own the trademark, wonder if this is the company that had been making the film cameras? Current trademark came up in a Google search as being registered in '08.

If it is that company, Universal Electronics Industries, why would they need a Kickstarter? those campaigns aren't intended for a large company's use are they?? If it's the same company, why not just go make some digital Holgas? I feel like I'm missing something.

This gets more odd or interesting (or I don't know what) the more I look. Their Twitter account is based out of California, text written for apparently an English speaking audience (completely differently than the Kickstarter), with only 40 followers and 4 tweets since February. Reviews showed up for an office in CA with varying opinions.

All I know is I think I'd be glad that I didn't send in any money to the Kickstarter.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 7, 2015)

I can't see people of wasting their money on a digital holga


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 7, 2015)

Shoot, I just stumbled across it and didn't look at it all that closely. Sorry about that. At a glance, it looked to me like the money was raised and were shipping in January. Hope this did not cause any issues for anyone. I like Holga's and thought it was an oxymoron to have one in digital. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## timor (Dec 7, 2015)

jcdeboever said:


> I  thought it was an oxymoron to have one in digital.


It is.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 7, 2015)

timor said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > I  thought it was an oxymoron to have one in digital.
> ...


Did I mess up posting it?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 7, 2015)

I don't get why they just didn't make both... same outer body design, unless they're losing money on the film versions. Found their FB page, this started in August so there are recent posts about the camera was supposed to be available in October and here it is December... so now they seem to have some unhappy customers.

For the price I'd think people might more likely just have gotten the Holga lenses for their digital cameras. I mean, Holgas are toy cameras, how expensive would someone want to go?


----------



## limr (Dec 7, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> For the price I'd think people might more likely just have gotten the Holga lenses for their digital cameras. I mean, Holgas are toy cameras, how expensive would someone want to go?



Or just use a free Instagram filter on their phones.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 7, 2015)

There you go!


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 7, 2015)

Ok I get the hint, I won't post in this forum anymore, I'm an idiot.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 7, 2015)

What _are_ you talking about JC?? lol Maybe I missed something...


----------



## Dikkie (Dec 29, 2015)

I once shot a roll with a friend's Holga, around 12 years ago or so.
Was a delighting experience;
I was into lomography that time, still have my regular lc-a. However, not shooting anymore with film... maybe have to shoot some rolls again 
*nostalgic feelings coming up*


----------



## Dikkie (Dec 29, 2015)

Can't see the point of a digital holga though...
Have some questions:
- holga had plastic lenses... why they put a glass one in the new one?
- shoots blurry photos, why a more expensive glass lens?
- with this big size, I better carry a dslr with me ?
- there are tons of postprocessing tools to make a holga effect on existing digital photos


----------

